# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Resizing a avg image with inkscape

## johnny9794

I am trying to resize a .avg image with inkscape.

So i opened my .svg image with inkscape and and it seems like the width and height edit box's are locked or something, I am attaching a screen shot of two different image formats opened in inkscape to show that width and height are locked for all images. In the screenshot, above the red lines are the width and height edit box's.

How could i unlock this or are there any solutions to this?

By the way i am following this tutorial
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...highlight=foot

Thanx

Screenshot
http://johnny9794.googlepages.com/Screenshot.jpg

----------


## hikaricore

I think you mean .svg and you would need to click on the image object before any resizing can take place.  Either click and drag a box around them with the standard pointer tool to select multiple objects, or click on the object to select it.  It will look something like this:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...reenshot-1.png

----------


## johnny9794

> I think you mean .svg and you would need to click on the image object before any resizing can take place.  Either click and drag a box around them with the standard pointer tool to select multiple objects, or click on the object to select it.  It will look something like this:
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...reenshot-1.png


Yeah svg I am sorry.
Thank You So Much  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: .

I have a question about your desktop.

Your computer info "operating system, cpu guage, ram, swap, ect". What utility is that?
Is it gdesklet?
thats kewl

Thanx again.

----------


## hikaricore

> Yeah svg I am sorry.
> Thank You So Much .
> 
> I have a question about your desktop.
> 
> Your computer info "operating system, cpu guage, ram, swap, ect". What utility is that?
> Is it gdesklet?
> thats kewl
> 
> Thanx again.


NP, and the system meter in the corner is called Conky.

There's a few good guides on the Tips and Tricks section of the forums for setting it up right  :Smile: 

you can download it with apt-get to get started



```
sudo apt-get install conky
```

enjoy

----------


## johnny9794

Great  :Smile: 

Thanx for pointing me in the right direction.

----------

